# Armas caseras del siglo xxi



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Dic 2021)

¿Tú de dónde sales con esta mierda de hilo?

*napobalo
Madmaxista*
Desde13 Jul 2015
Mensajes 4
Reputación 0


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2021)

el problema de las armas de fuego es la municion.


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## malvado (10 Dic 2021)

Otro enmerdando el foro. Joder con la disidencia controlada.

El siguiente hilo imagino que lo abrirás para intentar asaltar el Congreso.

Al ignore


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Covaleda (10 Dic 2021)

Este tipo de hilos son los que luego sacan en la tele y tal.
Quien quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (10 Dic 2021)

Este subnornal va a salir en las noticias: Forero es detenido cuando planeaba asaltar el congreso con armas caseras. Frecuentaba un foro de extrema derecha.


----------



## rsaca (10 Dic 2021)

Caballero a la caza de incautos?. Deje de hacer el gilipollas en Internet y dedíquese a detener delincuentes y no a joder al ciudadano.


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Dic 2021)

Una paralela de hacienda falsificada que debes 200.000 euros, si se lo das a un cacunado le haces subir el ritmo cardíaco y te lo cargas seguro y no te pueden meter asesinato, jake mate.


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## stuka (10 Dic 2021)

*napobalo
Madmaxista*

Desde 13 Jul *2015 Mensajes 11


???*


----------



## ilustrado (10 Dic 2021)

GRAPADORA EL CASCO M-1 ACERO INOXIDABLE
fabricada en Eibar, es material de oficina, pero hay gente con casa pagada que se hipotecó para comprar la grapadora


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## ilustrado (10 Dic 2021)

la Coca-Cola, contiene ácidos, además la lata es cortante. no abusar en las copas de ron, provoca borrachera


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2021)

ilustrado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 865945
> 
> 
> la Coca-Cola, contiene ácidos, además la lata es cortante. no abusar en las copas de ron, provoca borrachera



que acido mortal puedes sacar de la coca cola ?


----------



## ilustrado (10 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> que acido mortal puedes sacar de la coca cola ?



mortal ninguno, pero si eres químico se puede extraer para hacer mezcla, junto con el gas y metido en una lata en forma de cóctel molotov... pues no quiero dar ideas


----------



## Domm (10 Dic 2021)

Mis puños son mis armas más mortíferas


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## mindugi (10 Dic 2021)

No tienes por qué tener las armas montadas, tan solo necesitas guardar las piezas que te permitan fabricarlas

Me pregunto cuáles son los componentes/materiales idóneos para almacenar: Tubos, muelles, cables de acero, perfiles metálicos, etc


Lo que más complicado veo en caso de armas de fuego es la munición. A ver cómo fabricas las balas, ¿un torno? Y la pólvora con pieles de naranja  Más fácil un tirachinas o ballesta


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Tambien se pueden recargar cartuchos de escopeta solo con cerillas comunes



Te saldría mucho mas caro. Los cartuchos del 12 están tirados. Yo los compro de 1000 en mil.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2021)

ilustrado dijo:


> mortal ninguno, pero si eres químico se puede extraer para hacer mezcla, junto con el gas y metido en una lata en forma de cóctel molotov... pues no quiero dar ideas



los españoles necesitamos garajes cochera para montar algo casero

no nos han apilado en pisos por casualidad.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2021)

vaya ejercicios memoristicos se hacia uno cuando jugaba al tekken y te sabias todos los moves del personaje.


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (10 Dic 2021)

Minteresa


----------



## Mundocruel (10 Dic 2021)

cuenta congelada durante 6 años y la sacan ahora de la nevera, que bonito.


----------



## Silvia Charo (10 Dic 2021)

El OP tufa a mezcla entre niño rata y psicópata reptador de las cloacas de internet. Tampoco descarto honeypot para "sondear" el foro y montar una lista negra. Aquí se están compartiendo planos para imprimir armas-munición y hasta páginas para adquirir pistolas de sacrificio de ganado. 







Con lo sencillo que es adquirir o ensamblar un simple tirachinas táctico con munición infinita y capacidad para dejar a policías con casco en una UCI (pasó en Cataluña) pero entiendo que todos tenemos impresoras 3D o vamos por la vida ejecutando a gente por la espalda cual etarra con pistolas para sacrificar animales.

Esto no es prepping, esto es puro onanismo mental. Un ejercicio de fantasía y sadismo muy sospechoso viviendo de una cuenta tan inactiva. Mis dos céntimos.


----------



## curvilineo (10 Dic 2021)

@napobalo ya que te pones, ve a lo grande









Planos en código abierto para construir un reactor nuclear


Una 'startup' sin ánimo de lucro está ofreciendo un desarrollo de planta nuclear de código abierto. El fundador del Energy Impact Center cree que la energía nuclear es el futuro de la energía limpia.




www.muyinteresante.es


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## EmosidoEngañado (10 Dic 2021)

Cómo conseguir un trabuco sin licencia (en el gta online) | Burbuja.info 

No hay nada más casero que disparar chinas con un trabuco que has cargado a base de fertilizante y carbón.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (10 Dic 2021)

rsaca dijo:


> Caballero a la caza de incautos?. Deje de hacer el gilipollas en Internet y dedíquese a detener delincuentes y no a joder al ciudadano.



Que mejor forma hay de detener a delincuentes? Un ciudadano armado es un ciudadano libre que puede defenderse a sí mismo y a su familia. Créeme, la policía no tiene interés alguno en que te plantees que conseguir un arma no es tan difícil.


----------



## napobalo (10 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## algemeine (10 Dic 2021)

Que raro todo esto, tufa a pulgas y mugre.


----------



## reconvertido (11 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> El OP tufa a mezcla entre niño rata y psicópata reptador de las cloacas de internet. Tampoco descarto honeypot para "sondear" el foro y montar una lista negra. Aquí se están compartiendo planos para imprimir armas-munición y hasta páginas para adquirir pistolas de sacrificio de ganado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Un tirachinas "mejorado" (así se denominan) es capaz de pasar un casco?


----------



## Lian (11 Dic 2021)

Tener una mujer en casa ya es buen arma casero. Las consecuencias del daño son impredecibles y además son difíciles de manejar


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Dic 2021)

¿Valen armas de destrucción masiva? LA SUEGRA.


----------



## Silvia Charo (11 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Un tirachinas "mejorado" (así se denominan) es capaz de pasar un casco?



No perfora el casco pero provoca un traumatismo craneal severo, sobre todo si es una buena canica de acero. Luego también existen versiones telescópicas de "caza" que tienen un rendimiento aún superior pero que desconozco, lo dejo a tu imaginación 












Estas imágenes, por supuesto, son meramente informativas. No entréis a AliExpress y seáis malos, están prohibidas en España


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Dic 2021)

Un respetuoso saludo a los agentes de Delitos Informáticos de la Benemérita que están vigilando este hilo.


----------



## Murnau (11 Dic 2021)

Jojojojojojoj saludos al comandante bribón, y pal ignore, que putos vagos sois.

Yipi ca yei hijo de puta.


----------



## reconvertido (11 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> No perfora el casco pero provoca un traumatismo craneal severo, sobre todo si es una buena canica de acero. Luego también existen versiones telescópicas de "caza" que tienen un rendimiento aún superior pero que desconozco, lo dejo a tu imaginación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que los cascos no sirven de nada.
Ballah ballah...


----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Así que los cascos no sirven de nada.
> Ballah ballah...



No subestimes la contusion. de un buen golpe  
los caballeros medievales cambiaron la espada por la maza o el martillo.


----------



## Arriquitaunnn (11 Dic 2021)

Todo esto lo hay en el Leroy Merlín o habría que ir a mas sitios?
Cada vez que se fabrique una hay que pasar por intervención de armas de la benemerita??
Entre lo uno y lo otro no veas que pereza.


----------



## reconvertido (11 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> No subestimes la contusion. de un buen golpe
> los caballeros medievales cambiaron la espada por la maza o el martillo.



Lo se.

El martillo de guerra.
Por un lado plano y ancho (revienta la cabeza, o contusiona, o machaca el cuello si se golpea hacia abajo).
Por el otro picudo para que rompa armadura.





War hammer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (11 Dic 2021)

Con lo fácil que es fabricar una bomba, no hay que comerse mucho el tarro. Lo hacían los paletos anarquistas del siglo XIX y los moracos deo siglo XXI


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Para que pongamos ideas o links de armas caseras que conozcamos:
> 
> -fgc9 mkii
> -liberator 2.0
> ...



Lanzador de patatas


----------



## risto mejido (11 Dic 2021)

Esta es la arma más mortífera que existe


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (11 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> No perfora el casco pero provoca un traumatismo craneal severo, sobre todo si es una buena canica de acero. Luego también existen versiones telescópicas de "caza" que tienen un rendimiento aún superior pero que desconozco, lo dejo a tu imaginación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plomo, lo mejor son las bolas de plomo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 Dic 2021)

Honda MANDA. 

Totalmente legal (no pueden prohibir un trozo de cuerda) munición prácticamente infinita, potencia de impacto brutal y se puede fabricar con casi cualquier cosa. 

Yo tengo varias hechas con pita, cañamo y paracord, con proyectiles de plomo a 50 metros he atravesado una plancha de policarbonato de cuatro centímetros de espesor y con cantos rodados de los que se venden en el leroy para decorar jardines a la misma distancia reviento un casco de moto como si fuese un melón. 

El único problema es que hay que practicar muuuuucho para dominarla pero una vez que se le coge el truco es un arma divertida y con un potencial letal que te cagas. Yo llevo años tirando con ella y es una puta pasada, os recomiendo probarla y os engancharéis a esta sencilla, letal y fascinante arma.









proyectiles para honda – La túnica de Neso


Entradas sobre proyectiles para honda escritas por Domingo Vallejo




latunicadeneso.wordpress.com


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 Dic 2021)

Otra buena arma es una cerbatana y dardos envenenados, para el tóxico se puede usar tejo, datura o cicuta, plantas muy sencillas de encontrar por toda España y todas ellas mortales y los que vivan en Latinoamérica pueden usar curare, un bloqueante neuromuscular muy venenoso similar al rocuronio que se usa en las prisiones para la inyección letal y que utilizaban los indígenas del Amazonas para sus flechas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Dic 2021)

Yo me he construido un arcabuz con mondadientes usados, latas de sardinas y papel Albal. A ver si lo pruebo luego.


----------



## Blas Te Lefo (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2021)

eso si es una TIRANIA.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Una pistola de sacrificio que se usa para el ganado, son legales y puede hacer el servicio de una liberator, eliminando a un vigia por la espalda y haciendonos con su arma de fuego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero de dónde ha salido este gilipollas?


----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2021)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Otra buena arma es una cerbatana y dardos envenenados, para el tóxico se puede usar tejo, datura o cicuta, plantas muy sencillas de encontrar por toda España y todas ellas mortales y los que vivan en Latinoamérica pueden usar curare, un bloqueante neuromuscular muy venenoso similar al rocuronio que se usa en las prisiones para la inyección letal y que utilizaban los indígenas del Amazonas para sus flechas.



y si en vez de soplar hacia fuera lo haces hacia dentro ?


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Dic 2021)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Un respetuoso saludo a los agentes de Delitos Informáticos de la Benemérita que están vigilando este hilo.



Eso si el hilo no ha sido abierto por un caballero caballero.


----------



## blahblahblah (11 Dic 2021)

un hilo informativo y la gente se queja

pero cuando los del cni postean ruido y llenan el foro de hilos xorras nadie se queja


----------



## The Replicant (11 Dic 2021)

si se acerca un mena le corto la mano

taluecs


----------



## Porestar (11 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> el problema de las armas de fuego es la municion.



En las tiendas te venden la que quieras.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (11 Dic 2021)

Busca por este twitter, suele comentar muchas armas de fuego caseras de distintos conflictos armados: https://twitter.com/CalibreObscura


----------



## VikingoMoruno (11 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Municion casera disponible en europa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La dificultad radica en encontrar los stl


----------



## asiqué (11 Dic 2021)

Ya he explicado como se puede hacer una pica o lanza medieval en casa.
Ojo; yo hice una hace tiempo pero fue para cortar zarzas y ramas.






Vengo de la armería y hasta para arma de fogueo se necesita licencia.


Por 100€ te sacas el permiso de armas. El examen es una broma que me estudié en una tarde. Si quieres hacer algo, hazlo bien y empieza por el principio.




www.burbuja.info






De una forma mas simple;
palo resistente + cuchillo + bridas
Aunque para arma yo creo que es una fabricacion muy endeble


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (11 Dic 2021)

Cuentales chistes y matalos de risa.


----------



## Porestar (11 Dic 2021)

_Hasta 150 cartuchos metálicos para *arma corta* (balas de pistola), 200 para *arma larga* (rifle) y hasta 5.000 de cartuchería no metálica (semi-metálica, cartuchos)_

Legalmente 5000 cartuchos de escopeta y 350 del 9mm si tienes pistola y carabina. Y un 1kg de pólvora.

Tampoco puedes pasar de 120km/h.

Pringao.


----------



## SPQR (11 Dic 2021)

Este hilo es un honeypot de Ipés para tontos

El calopez se va a hacer de horo si las vende.

Un saludo a la benemérita y al céenepé, esas fuerzos y cuerpas ahí..


----------



## napobalo (11 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Gubelkian (11 Dic 2021)

Las casas están llenas de armas o de material susceptible de ser usado como arma:

Guerra primitiva:
- Cuchillo patatero
- Cuchillo jamonero.
- Cuchillo de mesa.
- Tenedores.
- Martillo.
- Destornillador.
- Llave inglesa grande.
- Llave dinamométrica. En serio, de los pocos artilugios aplastacráneos que puedes llevar en el coche sin que la policía te diga nada.

Guerra quimica:
- Lejía.
- Amoníaco.
- Salfumant.

Guerra biológica:

Aunque no soy especialista en el tema, no creo que sea complicado desarrollar toxina de carbunco (ántrax) pudriendo ciertas cosas


----------



## Turbamulta (11 Dic 2021)

La armas "de impresora" que no revienten al primer disparo exigen disponer de cañones y cierres de armas reales. Eso en algunos paises es muy fácil de conseguir sin licencia, en España desde luego no.

EDIT en el propio manual que se enlaza en el hilo de la FCG9 esa dice que está diseñada para usarse con un cañón y cargadores de pistola Glock que en USA son muy fáciles de conseguir sin ningún tipo de permiso.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Porestar (11 Dic 2021)

Qué, ¿los guardas en un pozo?

¿"La imposibilidad sin permiso" ? ¿Es que no tienes?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> y si en vez de soplar hacia fuera lo haces hacia dentro ?



Eso solo lo haría retrasado mental con lo cual si la palma que se joda, selección natural y tal.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> No perfora el casco pero provoca un traumatismo craneal severo, sobre todo si es una buena canica de acero. Luego también existen versiones telescópicas de "caza" que tienen un rendimiento aún superior pero que desconozco, lo dejo a tu imaginación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hace falta meterse a aliexpres para tener un utensilio de ese tipo. Con unas cuantas gomas de fusil de pesca submarina, una visita al leroy merlin, un poco de imaginación y un poco de mala hostia puedes fabricarte algo mejor que eso por menos de tres euros.


----------



## Maerum (11 Dic 2021)

Creo que lo mejor va a ser robarlas, o como mucho hacer algún tipo de lanzallamas casero.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2021)

Lo importante del hilo 
es que la gente no borrega 
ya va teniendo claro que la solucion a la situacion o futura situacion del pais va a ser violenta.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lo se.
> 
> El martillo de guerra.
> Por un lado plano y ancho (revienta la cabeza, o contusiona, o machaca el cuello si se golpea hacia abajo).
> ...



una preciosidad.
y la navaja suiza en el campo de batalla.

poleaxe. o hacha de petos en español


----------



## Dr Strangelove (11 Dic 2021)

Un bazooka casero. Si fallas el disparo siempre puedes matar con el olor a pies...


----------



## reconvertido (11 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> una preciosidad.
> y la navaja suiza en el campo de patalla.
> 
> poleaxe. o hacha de petos en español



Pensaba más en este que en el otro.
Pensé que eran tipos de martillos distintos.
Veo qu eno.

Ahora necesito uno de cada...


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## Porestar (12 Dic 2021)

En fin...


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Este hilo es un honeypot de Ipés para tontos
> 
> El calopez se va a hacer de horo si las vende.
> 
> Un saludo a la benemérita y al céenepé, esas fuerzos y cuerpas ahí..



Cuerpis, cuerpis, operación bikini jijijijiji.


----------



## Porestar (12 Dic 2021)

Eres más tonto que las piedras.


----------



## basura_inmunda (12 Dic 2021)

Me parece muy útil.

Pero vamos, España es el país más borrego del mundo, llevamos años y años sometidos y aplaudiendo con las orejas.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2021)

las licencias son permisos que te da el estado.

ya sabemos que habra trampa si o si.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Las casas están llenas de armas o de material susceptible de ser usado como arma:
> 
> Guerra primitiva:
> - Cuchillo patatero
> ...



nos falta infraestructura


----------



## napobalo (12 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Chihiro (12 Dic 2021)

En Venezuela lo primero que hicieron cuando se empezaron a poner las cosas feas fue recoger una a una todas las armas incluso las de los guardias de seguridad.


----------



## napobalo (12 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (12 Dic 2021)

La fgc-9 y la WTF 9 se hacen con un simple tubo de acero. Han sido diseñadas para poder montarlas con piezas de airsoft full metal y lo que imprimas.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (12 Dic 2021)

Turbamulta dijo:


> La armas "de impresora" que no revienten al primer disparo exigen disponer de cañones y cierres de armas reales. Eso en algunos paises es muy fácil de conseguir sin licencia, en España desde luego no.
> 
> EDIT en el propio manual que se enlaza en el hilo de la FCG9 esa dice que está diseñada para usarse con un cañón y cargadores de pistola Glock que en USA son muy fáciles de conseguir sin ningún tipo de permiso.



Ni puta idea, te ponen que puedes usar un cañón de glock o UN TUBO DE ACERO. JStark, que en paz descanse, era alemán.


----------



## napobalo (13 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## napobalo (15 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (15 Dic 2021)

Jojojo, en situación de mad max, te pones a imprimir con una impresora 3D, 400 partes para las que necesitas suministros varios ( pegamentos, plásticos, sierras, herramientas ) para construirte un arma PACO que después de usarla 3 veces petará si no revienta antes la culata y te perfora un pulmón.

Mientras tanto los criminales, chusma y escoria con AK47s por la calle robando y violando y tú "espere que se me termine de imprimir el gatillo dentro de 27 horas, que los 3 últimos me han salido mal y vais a flipar "

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## napobalo (15 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Dic 2021)

Hay que echarle pelotas para disparar una arma de plástico, yo usaría gafas y una coquilla como mínimo.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## qbit (16 Dic 2021)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Honda MANDA.
> 
> Totalmente legal (no pueden prohibir un trozo de cuerda) munición prácticamente infinita, potencia de impacto brutal y se puede fabricar con casi cualquier cosa.
> 
> ...



¿No es Rafael Nadal balear también? El tenis tiene mucho de lanzar proyectiles.


----------



## napobalo (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## napobalo (16 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Falcatón (18 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> *Solo paseando por cualquier casa se encuentran multitud de armas*, el spray anti insectos de las plantas directo a los ojos puede hacer grandes daños , luego ya de ferreteria pues el tipico machete de pandillero, cuchillos de cocina como el jamonero, cualquier mesa son cuatro bates de madera potenciales, un soplete y un mechero del taller de los manitas es un mini lanzallamas, una botella de cristal un coctel molotov sin montar...



Solo paseando por cualquier CASA DE GITANO encuentras armas de fuego no registradas, garantizado no al 100% pero con muchísimas posibilidades.


----------



## Falcatón (18 Dic 2021)

¿CARTUCHOS DE ESCOPETA DE CUATRO AÑOS? y veinte sin problemas, la CLAVE ES ALMACENARLOS EN UN RECIPIENTE HERMÉTICO, UNA BOLSA DE PLÁSTICO CERRADA CON GOMAS VALE PERO DENTRO DE ELLA UNA BOLSITA DE GEL DE SÍLICE PARA ABSORBER LA CONDENSACIÓN, LA HUMEDAD. Evidentemente es mejor que sean cartuchos modernos con plástico delante del culote y no cartón pero ya el 99,9% son así.


----------



## napobalo (18 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Alguno tiene experiencia con avancarga y polvora negra?, en milanuncios y todocoleccion pueden verse cientos de armas de avancarga "de las que tenia mi abuelo en su casa" o "nos la encontramos entre dos paredes haciendo una obra"
> 
> Hace años se vendian revolveres de avancarga solo con el dni o venta libre en andorra segun dicen
> 
> ...



Ahora tienen que pasar por la GC como cualquier otra.


----------



## napobalo (18 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Decipher (18 Dic 2021)

Imura Revolver


----------



## napobalo (18 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Los revolver de avancarga dejaban guiar 2 con dni solo, si ya lo cambiaron que lastima como todo
> 
> Siempre quedara el extraperlo entre particulares sin guiar



No sé como iba antes exactamente, solo que con el DNI no podías dispararlas ni comprar pólvora. Pero si aun con sólo el DNI había que guiarlas también, que es cuando las registra la GC ¿qué más da?


----------



## napobalo (18 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Solo es tuyo lo que el gobierno no sabe que tienes



Por eso digo que si con DNI iban guiadas lo mismo es.

Luego hay grises. Las armas de 1ª categoría son carne de retención, las de 3ª y 6ª no tanto.


----------



## Falcatón (18 Dic 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Por eso digo que si con DNI iban guiadas lo mismo es.
> 
> Luego hay grises. Las armas de 1ª categoría son carne de retención, las de 3ª y 6ª no tanto.



Yo tuve hace años la AE para avancarga y estoy pensando en volvérmela a sacar por si las moscas. Un par de réplicas de revólveres Colt o Remington de la casa Uberti o Pietta del calibre .454 sirven para repeler muuuuuuchos asaltos a tu casa cuando tienes experiencia en cargarlos y los fulminantes explotan al primer golpe del martillo percutor. Recuerdo que los tiradores con sus pistolas del 9 parabellum se quedaban impresionados por los impactos en las dianas. Era la diferencia entre disparar o guisantes o naranjas entre espectaculares nubes de humo.


----------



## Falcatón (18 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Alguno tiene experiencia con avancarga y polvora negra?, en milanuncios y todocoleccion pueden verse cientos de armas de avancarga "de las que tenia mi abuelo en su casa" o "nos la encontramos entre dos paredes haciendo una obra"
> 
> Hace años se vendian revolveres de avancarga solo con el dni o venta libre en andorra segun dicen
> 
> ...



Yo tengo experiencia, en Andorra se siguen vendiendo y en Francia igual, sin permiso de armas y sólo siendo mayor de edad pero la cuestión es: ¿te vas a traer un revólver de pólvora negra en tu coche a España? Yo tengo mejores cosas que hacer que perder el trabajo y aprender un idioma durante cinco o seis años en la cárcel. Te recuerdo que la importación ilegal de un arma es un agravante, lo mismo que borrar su número de serie o modificar sus características como recortar los cañones o que un arma de fogueo dispare proyectiles, sean simples cabezas de tornillo o bolas de acero.

Esos anuncios de venta de armas antiguas son un cebo de la Intervención de Armas de la G.C., los están monitoreando por la red diariamente. Te muestro una foto de algo intervenido y su dueño detenido


----------



## napobalo (18 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Yo tengo experiencia, en Andorra se siguen vendiendo y en Francia igual, sin permiso de armas y sólo siendo mayor de edad pero la cuestión es: ¿te vas a traer un revólver de pólvora negra en tu coche a España? Yo tengo mejores cosas que hacer que perder el trabajo y aprender un idioma durante cinco o seis años en la cárcel. Te recuerdo que la importación ilegal de un arma es un agravante, lo mismo que borrar su número de serie o modificar sus características como recortar los cañones o que un arma de fogueo dispare proyectiles, sean simples cabezas de tornillo o bolas de acero.
> 
> Esos anuncios de venta de armas antiguas son un cebo de la Intervención de Armas de la G.C., los están monitoreando por la red diariamente. Te muestro una foto de algo intervenido y su dueño detenido
> Ver archivo adjunto 874451



Yo mismo compré un arma cebo, el anuncio era real, pero antes de que el agente se identificara como tal dejó la puerta abierta a que yo intentara comprarla ilegalmente sin pasar los trámites obligatorios. Cuando él vio que yo iba por lo legal se identificó y ya quedamos.


----------



## Falcatón (18 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Hasta en el pais mas controlado hay armas caseras, cuba esta minada de escopetas tumberas para defender el ganado y los almacenes, les va la vida en ello



Pues te compras los tubos de fontanería y permaneces así dentro de la legalidad pero no los ensamblas ni menos aún pones un percutor hasta que llegue el MadMax. Que en la casa de tu hermano haya varios cartuchos de caza eso ya es una simple casualidad desde el punto de vista legal.


----------



## Falcatón (18 Dic 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo mismo compré un arma cebo, el anuncio era real, pero antes de que el agente se identificara como tal dejó la puerta abierta a que yo intentara comprarla ilegalmente sin pasar los trámites obligatorios. Cuando él vio que yo iba por lo legal se identificó y ya quedamos.



Lo creo, es su forma de actuar y tengo buenas referencias para saberlo ya que estuve federado y conocí a muchos tiradores que trataban de conseguir chollos de buenas armas antiguas en estado de tiro tras la revisión pertinente por parte de un armero. No las podían ni registrar-legalizar en función de cómo las habían obtenido. Mala idea comprar un arma de tú a tú sin pasar por la Intervención de Armas. Mira lo que te cobran en Francia por un revólver de pólvora negra original y no una réplica italiana STARR ARMS CO SA 1863 ARMY REVOLVER .44


----------



## kikepm (18 Dic 2021)

stuka dijo:


> *napobalo
> Madmaxista*
> 
> Desde 13 Jul *2015 Mensajes 11
> ...



Na más quisir....


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (18 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Existe una escopeta semiautomatica si solo teneis cartuchos de escopeta
> 
> Liberator 12k, probada durante años y perfeccionada
> 
> ...



Truco para el gta, podéis conseguir cartuchos de escopeta gratis si andáis regularmente por cotos de caza. Muchos cartuchos enteros se caen al suelo. En el decathlon se puede probar a comprar durante la temporada de caza, si te piden documentación o algo les dices que se te olvidó en casa.


----------



## ueee3 (18 Dic 2021)

Hace años se dedica q spray y mechero, pero ni idea. Y se ve peligroso para el que lo blande.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Dic 2021)

el ignore de hilos

la mejor


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (18 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Alguno tiene experiencia con avancarga y polvora negra?, en milanuncios y todocoleccion pueden verse cientos de armas de avancarga "de las que tenia mi abuelo en su casa" o "nos la encontramos entre dos paredes haciendo una obra"
> 
> Hace años se vendian revolveres de avancarga solo con el dni o venta libre en andorra segun dicen
> 
> ...



Cómo conseguir un trabuco sin licencia (en el gta online) | Burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Dic 2021)

se me olvido darle a dejar de seguir


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (18 Dic 2021)

Turbamulta dijo:


> La armas "de impresora" que no revienten al primer disparo exigen disponer de cañones y cierres de armas reales. Eso en algunos paises es muy fácil de conseguir sin licencia, en España desde luego no.
> 
> EDIT en el propio manual que se enlaza en el hilo de la FCG9 esa dice que está diseñada para usarse con un cañón y cargadores de pistola Glock que en USA son muy fáciles de conseguir sin ningún tipo de permiso.



Los cargadores se imprimen también: Can’t Stop The Signal: DIY 3D Printed GLOCK Magazines
Los cañones se venden en aliexpress pero sin riflar, los puedes riflar tu mismo con una técnica de electrolisis o herramientas específicas.


----------



## 917 (19 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Para que pongamos ideas o links de armas caseras que conozcamos:
> 
> -fgc9 mkii
> -liberator 2.0
> ...



Fotos porfa..


----------



## napobalo (19 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## napobalo (19 Dic 2021)

404


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Dic 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Yo tuve hace años la AE para avancarga y estoy pensando en volvérmela a sacar por si las moscas. Un par de réplicas de revólveres Colt o Remington de la casa Uberti o Pietta del calibre .454 sirven para repeler muuuuuuchos asaltos a tu casa cuando tienes experiencia en cargarlos y los fulminantes explotan al primer golpe del martillo percutor. Recuerdo que los tiradores con sus pistolas del 9 parabellum se quedaban impresionados por los impactos en las dianas. Era la diferencia entre disparar o guisantes o naranjas entre espectaculares nubes de humo.



Doy fé de ello, tengo la AE y un revolver pietta remington y mete unos hostiones bestiales, la mayoría de tiradores usan sémola mezclada con la pólvora para rebajar la potencia y por ende el retroceso pero si le metes la carga máxima sin sémola ni pollas el viaje que mete es bestial, yo lo equipararía con un .44 magnum en potencia.

Me acuerdo una vez que estaba tirando en la galería que llegaron unos por el pasillo y les oigo decir, ¿Quién coño anda tirando con rifle en la galería de pistola?

Son armas baratas, el mío no llegó a 500 pavos cuando lo compré hará unos 10 años. Eso sí, es una disciplina que requiere mucho tiempo libre, preparar la munición, fundir plomo etc. Yo menos la pólvora y los pistones me hago todo, fundo las molas y preparo los cartuchos, un papel de fumar, la medida de pólvora y la bola, se lía todo como si fuese un porro y ya lo tienes hecho.

Si tienes varios tambores previamente cargados puedes llegar a hacer fuego bastante rápido como el usano de este vídeo.


----------



## Porestar (20 Dic 2021)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Doy fé de ello, tengo la AE y un revolver pietta remington y mete unos hostiones bestiales, la mayoría de tiradores usan sémola mezclada con la pólvora para rebajar la potencia y por ende el retroceso pero si le metes la carga máxima sin sémola ni pollas el viaje que mete es bestial, yo lo equipararía con un .44 magnum en potencia.
> 
> Me acuerdo una vez que estaba tirando en la galería que llegaron unos por el pasillo y les oigo decir, ¿Quién coño anda tirando con rifle en la galería de pistola?
> 
> ...



Con mucha suerte el Remington cargado hasta las trancas se acercará al .45 ACP, no nos pasemos.


----------



## Oligofrenico (20 Dic 2021)

Qué munición usan esas armas?
Podría ser más específico y explicar un poco acerca de estas armas?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Dic 2021)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> Qué munición usan esas armas?
> Podría ser más específico y explicar un poco acerca de estas armas?



Bolas de plomo y pólvora negra.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Dic 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Con mucha suerte el Remington cargado hasta las trancas se acercará al .45 ACP, no nos pasemos.



Si tengo que elegir entre recibir un disparo del .45 ACP o el de un Remington cargado a full con carga de guerra prefiero el primero sin lugar a dudas, la bola de plomo se deforma que da gusto y el boquete que hace es cojonudo.


----------



## Falcatón (20 Dic 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Con mucha suerte el Remington cargado hasta las trancas se acercará al .45 ACP, no nos pasemos.



Sí, para comparar con un .44 magnum habría que usar una réplica de Colt Walker o Colt Dragoon porque sus tambores tienen más capacidad de pólvora y aún así podría compararse a un .357 magnum, dudo que a un .44 magnum.

Sin embargo hay que tener en cuenta que la bola redonda o la bala ojival (conservo el molde para fundirlas aunque ya no tengo ni el arma ni la "licencia" o Autorización Especial AE) está hecha de plomo puro, blando sin aleación con antomonio, etc por lo que se expande en diámetro tras atravesar cierta profundidad de carne blanda pero si da en hueso lo astilla y el agujero de salida es incluso más espectacularmente ancho. 

En la guerra civil estadounidense sabían bien los estragos que causan esas balas hoy tan antiguas. Un impacto de 9 Parabellum con envuelta completa de latón puede penetrar más pero no llega a su letalidad, para eso deben ser con puntas expansivas y en España está prohibidas para los tiradores civiles y para los militares. Claro, no es lo mismo disparar una bala y en ese mismo tiempo de espera hasta la siguiente meter dos o tres pepinazos del 9P.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Dic 2021)

No es un arma de fuego, pero es un clásico indispensable y realmente efectivo...


----------



## Falcatón (20 Dic 2021)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> Qué munición usan esas armas?
> Podría ser más específico y explicar un poco acerca de estas armas?



Aunque quizás no entiendas lo que dice (o sí) este es uno de los mejores vídeos sobre el tema, ves cómo se cargan, disparan, etc.


----------



## Tamyiusu (20 Dic 2021)

lanzapatatas buscar en buscadores


----------



## Falcatón (20 Dic 2021)

917 dijo:


> Fotos porfa..



En esta página web hay muchas fotos de armas de fuego caseras. Pinchad tranquilos, os garantizo que no hay virus.





<center>Improvised/Homemade Firearms Have <br />Long Exposed Folly of 'Gun Control' (gallery/video)</center>


Reagan, America,, never trump, Russia, Putin, Kremlin, Cheney, #nevertrump,, former republican, opinion, Ukraine , ex-GOP, independent, democracy, USA




reaganiterepublicanresistance.blogspot.com


----------



## Furymundo (20 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


>



joder, es verlas y me duelen las manos


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Dic 2021)

Vi una vez un documental sobre las maras y era acojonante lo que eran capaces de fabricar, y ya en la zona esa fronteriza de Pakistán ni te cuento.


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2021)

En plan armas caseras la guerra de Siria era una mina. Hacian incluso fusiles de francotirador del calibre 50.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Dic 2021)

En este hilo faltan las bobby traps estilo vietcong con palos afilados untados en mierda o en venenos naturales para incapacitar a posibles perseguidores, bueno, sencillo, eficaz y totalmente gratis. Si el enemigo no muere ensartado morirá por la infección


----------



## Excovid (20 Dic 2021)

Como os complicais




Pero lo más casero 




Fuera de bromas, un puto hacha de metro veinte de mástil. Práctico y seguro. Yo lo he probado y el interlocutor no se me acercó a hablar a menos de tres metros.


----------



## napobalo (20 Dic 2021)

Las armas de fogueo son muy utilizadas por los delincuentes, tanto para atracar y que les metan menos pena porque no querian hacer ningun daño segun el malnacido

Y luego estan los que modifican las balas de fogueo pegandoles una bola de acero en la punta del tapon plastico, estas balas podrian usarse solo ya con un liberator con cañon de tubo metalico, o los que cambian ya el cañon de la pistola de fogueo, muy usadas en tiroteos de cierta etnia, pero la modificacion no es facil y nunca se debe meter bala real en arma de fogueo









El punto de mira del yihadista: matar con armas de fogueo


Reportaje / La amenaza terrorista. Son el futuro arsenal de «actores solitarios». Su adquisición es sencilla, su precio asequible y una pequeña manipulación las convierte en reales. Los turcos han conseguido imitarlas a la perfección




www.larazon.es













Localizan una pistola turca detonadora modificada para usar munición real en unos cañaverales del Príncipe


Agentes de la Policía Nacional han intervenido un arma, una pistola detonadora d...




www.ceutaldia.com













Doce detenidos por convertir armas de fogueo en reales para venderlas luego en el mercado negro


La Policía Nacional ha desarticulado en Murcia una organización criminal dedicada a modificar armas de fogueo para convertirlas en armas de fuego reales, que, posteriormente, vendí




www.elmundo.es













El Cuerpo Nacional de Policía detiene a una persona por tenencia ilícita de armas


Agentes del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía de Castellón han detenido a J.J.U.M., español de 29 años de edad, como presunto autor de un delito de tenencia ilícita de armas. El día de ayer, sobre las dos de la madrugada, los agentes que patrullaban el ...




www.elperiodic.com


----------



## charlyrs80 (20 Dic 2021)

Se venden a buen precio ?


----------



## Euron G. (20 Dic 2021)

¿Alguien me recomienda un hacha de mango largo de calidad?

Gracias..!


----------



## Oligofrenico (20 Dic 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Aunque quizás no entiendas lo que dice (o sí) este es uno de los mejores vídeos sobre el tema, ves cómo se cargan, disparan, etc.



No joder. Las de avancarga no

Las de la foto del Twitter de Birmania


----------



## Oligofrenico (20 Dic 2021)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Bolas de plomo y pólvora negra.



Las otras. Las de la foto de Birmania


----------



## palodearia (20 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Alguien me recomienda un hacha de mango largo de calidad?
> 
> Gracias..!



Yo conozco la corta (y sobre todo los martillos y mazas de geólogo), pero seguro que la versión larga de estwing es buena opción









Axes / Outdoor


Estwing manufactures nail hammers, axes, pry bars; outdoor, geological, roofing, bricklayer, drywall and specialty tools.




www.estwing.com





Y las distintas hachas de bombero.

Y tirando de material nacional, seguro que las típicas hachas Jauregui de aizkolari también van de puta madre.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Las armas de fogueo son muy utilizadas por los delincuentes, tanto para atracar y que les metan menos pena porque no querian hacer ningun daño segun el malnacido
> 
> Y luego estan los que modifican las balas de fogueo pegandoles una bola de acero en la punta del tapon plastico, estas balas podrian usarse solo ya con un liberator con cañon de tubo metalico, o los que cambian ya el cañon de la pistola de fogueo, muy usadas en tiroteos de cierta etnia, pero la modificacion no es facil y nunca se debe meter bala real en arma de fogueo
> 
> ...



esta hecho todo un experto 
caballero
.


----------



## 917 (20 Dic 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> En esta página web hay muchas fotos de armas de fuego caseras. Pinchad tranquilos, os garantizo que no hay virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Qué curiosas!...realmente es notable el ingenio necesario para hacer eso.
Me fijo en la clavadora de tapicería convertida en pistola del 22 y el homenaje de Unabomber a la mítica Parabellum P-08, también conocida como Lüger...


----------



## Furymundo (20 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Alguien me recomienda un hacha de mango largo de calidad?
> 
> Gracias..!



Un martillo veneciano y un pavis,
para que quieres el hacha ?
si lo que tienes que ir es a por esto


----------



## Macario (20 Dic 2021)

En algún que otro hilo he recomendado lo siguiente:,


----------



## Oligofrenico (20 Dic 2021)

napobalo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 876147
> Ver archivo adjunto 876148
> Ver archivo adjunto 876149



A ver amijos. Estas armas 
Sobre todo las de la última foto 
Podéis explicar un poco sobre ellas?


----------



## napobalo (20 Dic 2021)

Fgc9 v.2 , hay hasta un manual de como montarlo, su municion e incluso decenas de modelos de armas 3d en un mega pack en los primeros post, mas mascado imposible


----------



## napobalo (20 Dic 2021)

Y como se monta y todo


----------



## napobalo (23 Dic 2021)

La escopeta casera que cualquiera puede hacer


----------



## napobalo (2 Abr 2022)

RETO para los manitas con impresora 3d, llevan 2 años intentando hacer una glock 19 con impresora 3d que aguante 100 disparos sin problemas, hay una recompensa de casi 2000 euros en btc pero hasta ahora nadie ha sido capaz, lo unico viable es con una maquina cnc como la ghosgunner 3, que la haga a partir de un bloque de aluminio o hacer un molde con arena y hacerla con metal fundido






Depósito de Ghost Gunner 3 - Ghost Gunner


Ghost Gunner 3 le permite fabricar armas de fuego con confianza y facilidad, en la privacidad de su hogar. La GG3 elimina el material 5 veces más rápido que la GG2 y la nueva construcción unibody proporciona una mayor rigidez, mejorando drásticamente la calidad de la pieza acabada. El husillo...




ghostgunner.net















Open #005: DIY 9x19mm Compact Semi-Auto Handgun — CTRL+Pew







ctrlpew.com


----------



## IgFarben (3 Abr 2022)

Macario dijo:


> En algún que otro hilo he recomendado lo siguiente:,



El arma mas usada en las trincheras no era la bayoneta ni el cuchillo de combate, fue la pala, afilada en los lados, como esa.
Yo tengo una igual, es una herramienta cojonuda.


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Abr 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> En este hilo faltan las bobby traps estilo vietcong con palos afilados untados en mierda o en venenos naturales para incapacitar a posibles perseguidores, bueno, sencillo, eficaz y totalmente gratis. Si el enemigo no muere ensartado morirá por la infección



Mejor una que se hace con un tarro de cristal, un cartucho de escopeta y gasolina.....esa sí es la buena


----------



## InKilinaTor (5 Abr 2022)

Cualquier arma del medievo puede crearse con 5 herramientas de bricolaje, arcos, ballestas etc.


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Abr 2022)

Ya lo han dicho por ahí arriba. En las mismas casas ya hay... bombas. Sabiéndolas usar, son armas bastante peligrosas.

Yo no recomiendo a nadie que se ponga a hacer inventos de armas, que eso no trae nada bueno.


----------



## reconvertido (5 Abr 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> Los cargadores se imprimen también: Can’t Stop The Signal: DIY 3D Printed GLOCK Magazines
> Los cañones se venden en aliexpress pero sin riflar, los puedes riflar tu mismo con una técnica de electrolisis o herramientas específicas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 874915



¿Qué es riflar?


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Abr 2022)

Es una pistola-ametralladora peligrosa, los palestinos en Gaza estaran comprando impresoras en 3D...

*FGC-9*
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Saltar a navegaciónSaltar a buscar

EspecificacionesHistorial de producciónFGC-9TipoSemiautomático carabinaLugar de origenEuropaDiseñadorJStark1809 de Dispensación dispensadaDiseñado2018-2020Producido2019-presenteMisa2.1 kg (4 lb, 10 oz) sin cargadorLongitud520 mm (20.5 in)Barril longitud114 mm (4.5 in) Cartucho9x19 mmAcciónPerno cerrado retroceso acciónSistema de alimentaciónGlock revista, incluidas las variantes personalizadas extendidasVistasPicatinny rail
Los *FGC-9 *es un fisible, Imprimible en 3D semiautomático pistola calibre carabina, lanzado por primera vez a principios de 2020. Usando el Shuty AP-9 de Derwood como base, el FGC-9 fue diseñado y fabricado por primera vez por un seudónimo Alemán-kurdo[1] gun designer named JStark1809. Los designer created the pistol with the self-imposed constraint that its creation would not require a single potentially regulated (according to E.U. laws) firearm part in order to enable people in countries with restrictive control de armas to manufacture it. Los weapon is a mix of fabricated 3D printed parts, easily manufactured metal pressure-bearing parts, and readily available springs, screws, nuts, and bolts. Los total cost of production, assuming the user already owns a 3D printer, is less than USD$400. Los FGC-9 is noted for its deep and thorough documentation, included in the release, which make construction and assembly fairly simple. Los documentation has been translated into several other languages since it was first published.
Los archivos para la fabricación de armas de fuego están ampliamente disponibles en Internet y, a partir de octubre de 2020, no se ha encontrado con problemas legales específicos, a diferencia de ellos Defensa distribuida's Pistola liberadora.
A partir de abril de 2021, la revisión MkII ha estado disponible para descargar. Además de revisar el proceso de construcción para simplificarlo e incluir materiales para la producción doméstica de barriles de acero, el diseño MkII incluye puntos de fijación accesorios adicionales, un bucle de eslinga integrado y un nuevo perno diseñado para ser más confiable y más fácil de construir.
*Contenido*

1Etimología
2Origen
2.1Marcos II

3Materiales
4Disponibilidad
5Investigaciones
6Usuarios
7Ver también
8Referencias
9Enlaces externos
*Etymology[edit]*
The gun's name is an acronym for "Fuck Gun Control", with the "9" referencing its 9mm cartridge.[2]
*Origin[edit]*
The FGC-9 was originally designed and manufactured between 2018 and 2020 by JStark1809, a pseudonymous Kurdish[3][4] gun designer, with contributions from the "guerrilla 3D-gun file development group" Deterrence Dispensed, and was released on March 27th, 2020 by Deterrence Dispensed and JStark1809. The core mechanical design elements are based on an earlier 3D printable design, the Shuty AP-9 pistol by Derwood, with a multitude of mechanical, ergonomic and constructive changes and improvements having been done to the AP-9 foundation.[5] The "Shuty" relies on several factory-made or extensively machined gun parts (like the barrel) in order to be completed. This poses a challenge to would-be builders in jurisdictions that regulate and restrict such components or those without access to a machining workshop. The gun is also influenced by Philip Luty's SMG designs.[6]

Sección transversal del diseño FGC-9.
El FGC-9 elimina la necesidad de piezas de pistola fabricadas en fábrica o la dependencia de las habilidades avanzadas de fabricación del fabricante. El FGC-9 está diseñado pensando en los europeos; Los sujetadores y materiales de construcción utilizan el estándar métrico y están disponibles en ferreterías. La revista se puede imprimir en 3D, y todo el diseño funciona sin necesidad de piezas de pistola comerciales reguladas. El barril del FGC-9 se puede completar de varias maneras, incluido el método de adopción fácil electrochemical machining.[7][8] The electrochemical rifling process was pioneered by designer "Jeffrod" and later refined by "Ivan The Troll". These simplifying factors, as well as JStark1809's detailed instructions on how to build the weapon, make building an FGC-9 simply attainable for users unfamiliar with firearm manufacturing.
*Marcos II[editararararar]*
Un diseño ampliamente actualizado, el MkII fue anunciado por primera vez el 23 de octubre de 2020 por En Bloc Press. El diseñador JStark1809 produjo el MkII con la ayuda de los diseñadores "3socksandcrocs" e "Ivan the Troll".[6] It was released on April 16th, 2021 on Odysee por usuario "The Gatalog".[9] The updated weapon uses a H&K MP5 manija de carga estilo, una mejorada mecanizado electroquímico proceso para hacer el barril, y algunas mejoras ergonómicas también. El lanzamiento fue el paquete final en una cadena de múltiples versiones más pequeñas, que incluía el proceso ECMv2.0 de barril mejorado, y el Menéndez Mag v2.0, y el disparador imprimible Common Sense Fire Control Group AR-15, todo creado por Ivan The Troll en preparación para el lanzamiento FGC-9 MkII.[10]
*Materiales[editararararar]*

Componentes sin ensamblar del FGC-9
Los receptores superiores e inferiores of the FGC-9 are fully 3D-printed, as are the pistol grip and stock. Los structure of the magazine, based on the Glock revista, también se puede imprimir. Para el MkI, un AR-15 o airsoft modificado disparador system is needed for the fire control. In the MkII release, the developers released a package to 3D-print the AR-15 trigger. Los barrel can be estriado poligonalmente a través mecanizado electroquímico El diseñador IvanTheTroll estima el costo de herramientas para un FGC-9 completo, incluido el precio de la impresora (~ $ 200) y el equipo de mecanizado electroquímico (~ $ 100), en $ 500 ;.[11] and JStark1809 estimates it takes 1.5 to 2 weeks to build.[12]: 12:34
*Disponibilidad[editararararar]*
Los archivos de impresión 3D de la pistola fueron lanzados en código abierto en DEFCAD por JStark1809 y luego en varias plataformas de alojamiento por Deterrence Dispensed[_cita necesaria_] such as Odysee, una libertad de expresión blockchain sitio de alojamiento de video, audio y archivos basado en el LBRY protocolo.
*Investigaciones[editararararar]*
" style="position: relative; display: block; box-sizing: border-box; width: 220px; max-width: 100%; height: auto; margin: 0px auto;">





FGC-9 Disparo de imagen
Jake Hanrahan de _Frente Popular_ entrevistó a JStark1809 sobre las armas impresas FGC-9 y 3D en noviembre de 2020.[12] JStark1809 stated that he had no background in engineering, taught himself CAD, y aprendió lo que necesitaba a través de recursos ampliamente disponibles en Internet. Con su operación rudimentaria, mostró cómo fabricar un FGC-9 en dos semanas o menos. Disparó el arma en un bosque y demostró su fiabilidad y velocidad de disparo rápida. JStark1809 describió su creencia absolutista en el derecho a mantener y fabricar armas y su deseo de hacer que las armas estén ampliamente disponibles para proteger los derechos humanos. Hanrahan lo describió como "una de las personas más peligrosas" que había conocido y criticó a las autoridades por subestimar el poder de las armas impresas en 3D.[12]
_Der Spiegel_ informó en octubre de 2021 que los servicios financieros británicos habían sido procesados sobre la identidad de JStark1809 a la Oficina Federal de Policía Criminal, e identificaron a un hombre de 28 años Völklingen quien pasó por "Jacob D." La policía había allanado su casa ese junio, aunque no encontraron armas y no lo detuvieron. Dos días después de la redada, fue encontrado muerto en su automóvil frente a la casa de sus padres en Hannover. Los forenses no determinaron la causa de la muerte, pero descartaron el juego sucio.[13]
*Usuarios[Editar]*






Myanmar: Variante MkII utilizada por las fuerzas rebeldes en el 2021 protestas en Myanmar.[14]
Las fuerzas policiales han recuperado modelos completos e incompletos en el Unión Europea, Reino Unido, y Nueva Zelanda[15][dieciséis]
PD- Utiliza cargadores comerciales de pistolas Glock.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (5 Abr 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Qué es riflar?



Hacer estrías internas en el cañón


----------



## reconvertido (5 Abr 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Hacer estrías internas en el cañón



¿Y cómo se hace mediante electróslisis que decía el mensaje al que preguntaba?
No me cabe en la cabeza que un tratamiento superficial realice estrías en el material.


----------



## med_aigual (5 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> *napobalo
> Madmaxista*
> 
> Desde 13 Jul *2015 Mensajes 11
> ...



yo aqui desde 2014 con 11 mensajes tambien. No entiendo eso q quiere decir?? me gustaria saberlo y voy a gastar un mensaje para tener 12 y ser un poco mas creible.


----------



## Nut (5 Abr 2022)

Una onda o un tirachinas....Las dos prohibidas en España.Son mortales.

Luego un destornillador tijera o cuter son armas de defensa personal tambien mortales.

Si quieres un arma de combate un martillo con punta saca clavos.

Los almogabares el terror antes del siglo XV su arma era un simple hierro puntiagudo.Al que al pegar contra las piedras rugian con la expresión "Desperta ferro!!"


----------



## skan (5 Abr 2022)

¿Cuál es la mejor?
De todos modos lo complicado y peligroso es fabricar la munición y conseguir pólvora en cantidad.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Abr 2022)

Las Ratas comunistas, los follajudíos con pasta, los enanos de mierda pinchados en un palo con dinero público-político... yo qué sé.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (5 Abr 2022)

Cuidao que la milicienta nos echa la ruña


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (5 Abr 2022)

"Puño americano" legal, con protección adiccional para la mano. Los tenéis por unos 15 eur.


----------



## napobalo (5 Abr 2022)

En palestina son mas de carlo









'Carlo', la ametralladora casera del terrorismo que tiene en vilo a la inteligencia israelí


De fabricación artesanal, ha sido utilizada en la mayoría de los últimos ataques de palestinos contra civiles en Jerusalén y zonas aledañas.Los servicios de inteligencia hebreos y hasta la ONU advierten de que puede ser un objeto de ”liquidación masiva” que es necesario erradicar. Así se fabrica...




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Decipher (6 Abr 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> En palestina son mas de carlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Matanzas *_como la de *UN *joven_

Se ve que las vidas judias valen por cientos, ahora entiendo lo de los seis millones. Serian seis mil pero como cada judio vale por mil...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> *Matanzas *_como la de *UN *joven_
> 
> Se ve que las vidas judias valen por cientos, ahora entiendo lo de los seis millones. Serian seis mil pero como cada judio vale por mil...



Esparta llego un momento que tenia a todo su ejercito vigilando a sus ilotas y si en alguna batalla perdian 200 guerreros lacedemonios, el terror se apoderaba de la ciudad, sus esclavos eran los habitantes griegos, originarios del peloponeso y podian sublevarse, por eso cada vez que habia algun siervo-esclavo con carisma o personalidad, lo asesinaban, al final desaparecieron de la historia.

PD- Ahora sustituye Esparta por Israel e ilotas por palestinos...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> *Matanzas *_como la de *UN *joven_
> 
> Se ve que las vidas judias valen por cientos, ahora entiendo lo de los seis millones. Serian seis mil pero como cada judio vale por mil...



Esparta llego un momento que tenia a todo su ejercito vigilando a sus ilotas y si en alguna batalla perdian 200 guerreros lacedemonios, el terror se apoderaba de la ciudad, sus esclavos eran los habitantes griegos, originarios del peloponeso y podian sublevarse, por eso cada vez que habia algun siervo-esclavo con carisma o personalidad, lo asesinaban, al final desaparecieron de la historia.

PD- Ahora sustituye Esparta por Israel e ilotas por palestinos...


----------



## Decipher (6 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esparta llego un momento que tenia a todo su ejercito vigilando a sus ilotas y si en alguna batalla perdian 200 guerreros lacedemonios, el terror se apoderaba de la ciudad, sus esclavos eran los habitantes griegos, originarios del peloponeso y podian sublevarse, por eso cada vez que habia algun siervo-esclavo con carisma o personalidad, lo asesinaban, al final desaparecieron de la historia.
> 
> PD- Ahora sustituye Esparta por Israel e ilotas por palestinos...



Me parece que los esclavos no son solo los palestinos.


----------



## napobalo (20 May 2022)

VÍDEO | Pantalón con sorpresa: de fiestas con un machete y una pistola casera


Agentes de la Guardia Civil en La Rioja han detenido a un varón, de 23 años y nacionalidad española, como presunto autor de un delito de tenencia ilícita de armas, […]




nuevecuatrouno.com





La guardia civil enseñando como hacer arma casera, ahi dando ideas, a partir del del 0:14


----------



## napobalo (8 Jul 2022)

Cómo es el arma casera que ha utilizado el asesino del exprimer ministro japonés Shinzo Abe


Las fotos del suceso han dejado ver un dispositivo casero con abundante cinta aislante y con munición de pólvora también de fabricación doméstica.




www.google.com


----------



## Charles B. (10 Jul 2022)

A mí me vale con mi hacha toledana.


----------



## chocalandro (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## napobalo (9 Ago 2022)

Diseños simples de armas caseras, el canal es una mina


----------



## fluffy (9 Ago 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


>



Qué bueno!


----------



## Ulisses (9 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Yo tuve hace años la AE para avancarga y estoy pensando en volvérmela a sacar por si las moscas. Un par de réplicas de revólveres Colt o Remington de la casa Uberti o Pietta del calibre .454 sirven para repeler muuuuuuchos asaltos a tu casa cuando tienes experiencia en cargarlos y los fulminantes explotan al primer golpe del martillo percutor. Recuerdo que los tiradores con sus pistolas del 9 parabellum se quedaban impresionados por los impactos en las dianas. Era la diferencia entre disparar o guisantes o naranjas entre espectaculares nubes de humo.



Esos revólveres se pueden descargar sin tener que dispararlos? hay algún sistema para hacerlo?


----------



## napobalo (11 Ago 2022)

Arrestan a un hombre en A Coruña que logró fabricar un subfusil con su impresora 3D


Tenía un AR9 ensamblado con piezas impresas junto a otras partes de armas cortas prohibidas y un total de tres impresoras




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Ago 2022)

La GC debe conocer a cada elemento dispuesto para matar a gente, y que son liberados por los jueces como si nada, que debe asustar. Lo de las armas solo es un juego de niños.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

A mí me gustaría saber si es posible fabricar algún arma con objetos del duty-free del aeropuerto

Es para una cosa


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> A mí me gustaría saber si es posible fabricar algún arma con objetos del duty-free del aeropuerto
> Es para una cosa



Joder abrojo, cualquier cosa puede ser un arma ofensiva, una papelera, un pilote separador, una estantería.... dices unas cosas por masunear que pareces retra.

*AVISO PARA PREPERS QUE SE CREAN RAMBO, LOS CABALLERO CABALLERO MONITOREAN TU PC PARA QUE NO TE HAGAS (PAJAS) ARMAS CON IMPRESORAS 3D. NO NO ES LEGAL IMPRIMIRTE UN FUSIL AUTOMATICO AL MENOS EN HISPAÑISTAN...*

La amenaza que viene: la Policía decomisa un subfusil AR9 hecho en una impresora 3D


----------



## mikasa (11 Ago 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Una paralela de hacienda falsificada que debes 200.000 euros, si se lo das a un cacunado le haces subir el ritmo cardíaco y te lo cargas seguro y no te pueden meter asesinato, jake mate.



  
Pasarle por encima treinta y dos veces con el puto Peugeot al profe de mates de tu hijo por cabrón y decir "ups, pues no me acuerdo, eh?
Para arma casera guena, las lentejas de mi casa, puede matar a todo un vagón de metro gaseado.


----------



## baneaito (11 Ago 2022)

un medio de comunicación


----------



## napobalo (11 Ago 2022)

Una muy simple : papel albal , haces con el una especie de triangulo grande bien doblado y luego lo afilas como un cuchillo , corta como un cutter y nadie se da cuenta


----------



## InKilinaTor (11 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se hace mediante electróslisis que decía el mensaje al que preguntaba?
> No me cabe en la cabeza que un tratamiento superficial realice estrías en el material.



Lo estás pensando al reves, no son estrías que sobresalen son estrías que son surcos, tan fácil como pintar con un material no conductor el campo que es la parte que no vas a estríar y sumergirlo en un baño ácido,la parte no cubierta se desgasta ,cuando disparas , la bala se deforma como si empujas un globo se adapta a los bordes , y adquiere un giro que aumenta su precisión.

Esto en armas caseras cortas es una tontería, conste.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Ago 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Lo estás pensando al reves, no son estrías que sobresalen son estrías que son surcos, tan fácil como pintar con un material no conductor el campo que es la parte que no vas a estríar y sumergirlo en un baño ácido,la parte no cubierta se desgasta ,cuando disparas , la bala se deforma como si empujas un globo se adapta a los bordes , y adquiere un giro que aumenta su precisión.
> 
> Esto en armas caseras cortas es una tontería, conste.



Al revés al revés no.
No pensaba en aleta que salen, sino en estrías, que son siempre hacia dentro, comiendo material.

La electrolisis, hasta donde yo la he conocido, ha sido siempre un proceso de deposición.
Eso de hacer una electroerosión electrolítica jamás lo había oído (no digo que no exista, digo que yo no tenía constancia de su existencia, que es distinto).
Si que conozco procesos de electroerosión directa del material y de electrodeposición (sin baño electrolítico).

Gracias por el apunte, ha sido instructivo.
El proceso es similar al ataque ácido para hacer PCBs caseros.


----------



## LangostaPaco (12 Ago 2022)

Saludos a los caballeros, solo me he metido para curiosear, no voy a hacer nada ilegal


----------



## napobalo (27 Sep 2022)

Dispara en la cara a su casero con un bolígrafo-pistola porque estaba sin agua y lo mandó «a bañarse al río» en Málaga


La víctima, de 75 años, sufre lesiones en la mandíbula, aunque su vida no corre peligro




www.diariosur.es


----------



## vettonio (27 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> A mí me gustaría saber si es posible fabricar algún arma con objetos del duty-free del aeropuerto
> 
> Es para una cosa



Hay "au de perfum" que aniquilan toda vida como las termobáricas.
Lo digo por experiencia. La mujera de un amigo.
Cada vez que vienen a casa sacamos las caretas anti gas que nos trajimos de Verdún.


----------



## hijodeputin (27 Sep 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Arrestan a un hombre en A Coruña que logró fabricar un subfusil con su impresora 3D
> 
> 
> Tenía un AR9 ensamblado con piezas impresas junto a otras partes de armas cortas prohibidas y un total de tres impresoras
> ...



lo más extraño no es que lo fabricase, sino que se enterasen de que lo tenia. Si lo haces en tu casa que coño va la guardia civil a meter la nariz alli??. o algún vecino mierdas(como millones en españa) se fue de la lengua,o incluso algún familiar. De todas formas cada vez que salen noticias de estas me recuerda que vivimos en un estado policial.


----------



## napobalo (27 Sep 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> lo más extraño no es que lo fabricase, sino que se enterasen de que lo tenia. Si lo haces en tu casa que coño va la guardia civil a meter la nariz alli??. o algún vecino mierdas(como millones en españa) se fue de la lengua,o incluso algún familiar. De todas formas cada vez que salen noticias de estas me recuerda que vivimos en un estado policial.



Compro una pieza fundamental, le pararon el paquete y la policia fue a la direccion, no les costo mucho


----------



## hijodeputin (27 Sep 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Compro una pieza fundamental, le pararon el paquete y la policia fue a la direccion, no les costo mucho



da igual, sin autorización judicial no pueden entrar. A la primera que viene la policia a preguntar lo suyo es deshacerse del arma. Que por cierto, estaba incompleta, no creo ni que se le pueda llamar arma.


----------



## napobalo (27 Sep 2022)

Si tienes partes fundamentales creo que lo consideran arma


----------



## 0IGRES (28 Sep 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Para que pongamos ideas o links de armas caseras que conozcamos:
> 
> -fgc9 mkii
> -liberator 2.0
> ...



Y los links de estas armas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Sep 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> "Puño americano" legal, con protección adiccional para la mano. Los tenéis por unos 15 eur.



Te falta el resto del traje.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (28 Sep 2022)

Ciber apatrullando la ciudad


----------



## dragon33 (28 Sep 2022)

Ojo, no tontería con las balas, SON MUY PELIGROSAS, ni caso a esos manuales, una cantidad inexacta de pólvora y revienta el cartucho y donde esté alojado, no sabéis las presiones que se pueden generar suficientes para reventar la pared más gruesa de acero. No jugar con algo que necesita una capacitación técnica específica.


----------



## napobalo (28 Sep 2022)

Este hilo es para poner curiosidades por internet , señores agentes de telematicos ninguno de nosotros se plantea jugarse las manos fabricando estas locuras, yo por lo menos no


----------



## napobalo (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Sep 2022)

Pero hacer el indio para que les den "likes" en Youtube sí cotiza, ¿no?


----------



## napobalo (28 Sep 2022)

Quien no tiene 10€ para una escopeta?


----------



## Registrador (28 Sep 2022)

Empieza con un arco y luego pasas a una ballesta y luego de un puñal a un gladio.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Sep 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Compro una pieza fundamental, le pararon el paquete y la policia fue a la direccion, no les costo mucho



Compraria el cañon y la recamara en una tienda andorrana y estos automaticamente dan parte a la menemerita.


----------



## napobalo (29 Sep 2022)

Tampoco hace falta algo sofisticado para matar, en un mad max una bolsa de plastico llena de piedras puede ser tu mejor arma








Fallece el hombre atacado con una bolsa llena de piedras


Los hechos sucedieron en Zaragoza ...




www.catalunyapress.es


----------



## rioskunk (1 Oct 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Tampoco hace falta algo sofisticado para matar, en un mad max una bolsa de plastico llena de piedras puede ser tu mejor arma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en una pelicula introducian en un calcetin de estos que te llegan casi hasta la rodilla, bien podrian ser unos de los que utilizan futbolistas, una piedra creo recordar quizas una bola de billar y es bastante efectivo por el arco que describe el objeto hasta golpear, es como esa arma de la edad media que era un palo una cadena y al finar de esta una bola de metal con pinchos.


----------



## fachacine (1 Oct 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Como os complicais
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 876515
> 
> ...



Oye qué ingenioso lo de usar una simple pinza de la ropa como gatillo, me ha hecho gracia.

Señor agente de telemáticos, yo sólo he entrado a este hilo a leer


----------



## Er_guapoh (2 Oct 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> No perfora el casco pero provoca un traumatismo craneal severo, sobre todo si es una buena canica de acero. Luego también existen versiones telescópicas de "caza" que tienen un rendimiento aún superior pero que desconozco, lo dejo a tu imaginación
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dios que bestialidad de tirachinas


----------



## Tonto_de_Forocoches (4 Oct 2022)

Una bombona de propano y un tanque de oxígeno conectados y separados por una válvula hasta el momento clave de volar el congreso.


----------



## Tonto_de_Forocoches (4 Oct 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se hace mediante electróslisis que decía el mensaje al que preguntaba?
> No me cabe en la cabeza que un tratamiento superficial realice estrías en el material.



Es posible Paco.
Cubriendo el área que no será tratatada con algún material inerte.


----------



## napobalo (15 Nov 2022)

Como las armas son ilegales nadie tiene armas sin papeles...









Detenido en Guadix (Granada) un septuagenario con un pequeño arsenal ilegal de armas y municiones


La Guardia Civil ha detenido en un pequeño pueblo de la comarca de Guadix (Granada) a un hombre de 72 años...




www.europapress.es













Detenido por posesión de un pequeño arsenal ilegal de armas y municiones


La Guardia Civil ha detenido en un pueblo de la comarca granadina de Guadix a un hombre de 62 años al descubrir que poseía un pequeño arsenal ilegal de...




www.cope.es


----------



## Falcatón (15 Nov 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Quien no tiene 10€ para una escopeta?



En Estados Unidos son legales, en España no y por tanto no me arriesgaría a hacerme una y pasar varios años entre rejas. Sin embargo en un mad max sin leyes ni policía no está de más saber cómo se hacen.


----------



## sinosuke (15 Nov 2022)

Noticia acorde con el hilo.



Los munipas haciendo gala de sus "conocimientos" y requisando un trabuco de 1837 inutilizado (y con licencia) que usa el portero de un restaurante castizo...... Si el tipo fuera "morenito" y llevara un machete pasarían de largo









La Policía Municipal requisa el trabuco al portero de Las Cuevas de Luis Candelas

" Relata Félix Colomo que en un primer momento en la comisaría de Policía Municipal le dijeron que le entregaban el arma en la madrugad del sábado, pero con la condición de no poder exhibirla.
«Le dije al agente que se leyera bien el permiso que tengo del Ministerio del Interior de que* se trata de un arma histórica *y me dijo que tenía razón», agrega el propietario. «Este trabuco es auténtico, pero *está inutilizado*, es el mismo de siempre. *Lleva en la puerta desde 1948*, cuando mi padre fundó Las Cuevas», prosigue. 




.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Nov 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> En Estados Unidos son legales, en España no y por tanto no me arriesgaría a hacerme una y pasar varios años entre rejas. Sin embargo en un mad max sin leyes ni policía no está de más saber cómo se hacen.



El problema en un mad max sería conseguir la munición.


----------



## asiqué (15 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El problema en un mad max sería conseguir la munición.



en un madmax real las armas serian como en el medievo.
Cuchillos de cocina con un palo para hacer una lanza o pica es lo mas facil.


----------



## Falcatón (15 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El problema en un mad max sería conseguir la munición.



¿Quién no tiene parientes o compañeros de trabajo cazadores? Con media docena de cartuchos tienes de sobra para combatir un asalto a tu casa y con una caja de 20 ni te digo. De todas formas con unos tubos de fontanería pocos vas a poder usar, o metes miedo y estás bien parapetado cuando disparas o estás muerto porque la recarga debe ser muy lenta y son monotiro.

Para Jim Goose: parece que esos tubos resisten sin explotar ya que no hay recámara ajustada a las paredes del cartucho, son anchos como para que no se compriman todos los gases y los que podrían hacerlos explotar creando sobrepresión salen por alrededor del taco de perdigones, no todos empujando. Aún así los proyectiles salen a una velocidad letal.


----------



## napobalo (16 Nov 2022)

Que no habra municion? Revolver de avancarga


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## rsaca (16 Nov 2022)

Siempre nos quedará la gasolina...


----------



## napobalo (16 Nov 2022)

Anda que no hay quimicos de venta libre que hacen catapum, pregunta a eta o a los que intentaron volar la sagrada familia en barcelona ( solo eran traficantes de bombonas segun los mosos jojojo)


----------



## Topacio (16 Nov 2022)

Un clásico


----------



## hemorroide (16 Nov 2022)

Uno se puede hacer por su cuenta potentes tirachinas y pequeñas ballestas y no levantaría sospechas. Por ejemplo en el canal del nota este hay muchas ideas. 


https://www.youtube.com/c/Slingshotchannel/videos


----------



## TitusMagnificus (16 Nov 2022)

Entraba a decir que tirachinas pero veo que @hemorroide acaba de ponerlo y me voy


----------



## Falcatón (16 Nov 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Uno se puede hacer por su cuenta potentes tirachinas y pequeñas ballestas y *no levantaría sospechas*. Por ejemplo en el canal del nota este hay muchas ideas.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/Slingshotchannel/videos



No hay que levantar sospechas porque no hay que ser tan subnormal como para tener armas de fuego ilegales en tiempos tranquilos. Si llega lo peor ya se verá si se compran en el mercado negro, se toman de muertos o se fabrican pero ya adelanto que conseguir armas legales ahora como cazadores o tiradores federados será inútil porque todas se requisarán, hay quien tiene un falsa sensación de protección por tenerlas ya.

Si ya ocurrió en Estados Unidos ¿qué no pasaría en España donde el derecho a poseerlas no está incluido en la constitución?









Guns confiscated and forced to flee during Hurricane Katrina :: Guns.com


The NRA is preparing its convention to include President Donald Trump, the first sitting commander-in-chief to attend since Ronald Reagan in 1983.




www.guns.com





"They pulled their M16s on us and told us all to get against the wall. They came in and confiscated all my weapons. And by confiscated, I mean taken at gunpoint. I have never been able to recover any of my original collection".

"Nos apuntaron con sus M16 y nos dijeron que nos pusiéramos contra la pared. Entraron y confiscaron todas mis armas y por confiscar quiero decir que fueron tomadas apuntándonos. No he sido capaz de recuperar ninguna de mi colección original."


----------



## Falcatón (16 Nov 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Entraba a decir que tirachinas pero veo que @hemorroide acaba de ponerlo y me voy



Tú me apuntas con un tirachinas y yo avanzo hacia ti con mi machete en alto tapándome los ojos con el antebrazo izquierdo no vaya a ser que me dejes tuerto y si disparas entonces el trozo más grande de ti cabría en un frasco de miel vacío y eso que no soy un mena marroquí.

Pensad dos veces antes de recomendar nada.


----------



## qbit (16 Nov 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Anda que no hay quimicos de venta libre que hacen catapum, pregunta a eta o a los que intentaron volar la sagrada familia en barcelona ( solo eran traficantes de bombonas segun los mosos jojojo)



Di cuáles.


----------



## napobalo (16 Nov 2022)

Busca en internet majo


----------



## InKilinaTor (16 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Di cuáles.



El agua explota, es oxígeno e hidrógeno, solo necesita que sepas cómo.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (16 Nov 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Tú me apuntas con un tirachinas y yo avanzo hacia ti con mi machete en alto tapándome los ojos con el antebrazo izquierdo no vaya a ser que me dejes tuerto y si disparas entonces el trozo más grande de ti cabría en un frasco de miel vacío y eso que no soy un mena marroquí.
> 
> Pensad dos veces antes de recomendar nada.



Uy, uy, uy que vienes tapándote los ojos para que no te pegue con un rodamiento en toda la frente y te tumbe.


----------



## Falcatón (16 Nov 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Uy, uy, uy que vienes tapándote los ojos para que no te pegue con un rodamiento en toda la frente y te tumbe.



Uy, uy, uy suerte con tu puntería contra alguien corriendo delante tuya, aparte de que con el antebrazo te cubres casi todo el cráneo de nariz para arriba. Si ya hablamos de un asalto con dos o tres personas que sería lo habitual en esas ocasiones de madmax pues apaga y vámonos.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (16 Nov 2022)

Menuda gilipollez de discusión. Si no te gusta el tirachinas y prefieres el machete perfecto. Espero no tener que vernos las caras en el MadMax si llega.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Nov 2022)

Hay un hilo de compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros.
Para cuando el hilo de compra y venta de armas entre foreros? Calopez, escucha a tu pueblo¡


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Nov 2022)

Con un horno para fundir metales, imaginación y mala hostia también se pueden hacer cosas muy chulis.

Los hay en amazon a partir de 250 pavos, yo he encargado este para hacer trabajos de orfebrería.

DEVIL-FORGE Horno Fundir Metales Gas Propano 10kg FB2M, 1 Quemador DFC (180.000 BTU), Guantes para fundición, Herreros, Refinerias, 1450°C Oro, Plata, Cobre, Aluminio, Latón, Bronce etc PREMIUM : Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas

Pero los tienes más pequeños y más baratos.

Aquí un vídeo de como funcionan.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en un madmax real las armas serian como en el medievo.
> Cuchillos de cocina con un palo para hacer una lanza o pica es lo mas facil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261534
> ...



Cierto, fácil de hacer y eficaz.


----------



## napobalo (17 Nov 2022)

404


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## serie de netflix (17 Nov 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>



uffff ojito con eso que como lo lances con maldad revienta lo que pille como si de un cañon de un tanque se tratase 

sin duda el din del hilo


----------



## Falcatón (30 Nov 2022)

Esta es una tradición en la guerra y bien efectiva que es en el cuerpo a cuerpo, a no ser que el enemigo tenga un arma de fuego cargada, claro.


----------

